# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  มองหาแบตสำรองน้ำหนักเบา มาลองพกแบตเตอรี่2ก้อนกันดีกว่า

## samujungrai56

ปัจจุบันทุกคนเลือก powerbank แก้ปัญหาแบตไม่พอใช้  แต่มาดูกันดีๆแล้วพก powerbank ก็หนักใช่ย่อยเหมือนกันนะครับ
ปกติน้ำหนัก power bank  จะอยู่ที่ 150 กรัม+  ขึ้นอยู่ขนาดประจุ  แบตสำรอง น้ำหนักเบาก็มี แต่พอใช้จริงก็ชาร์จได้นิดเดียว แต่เทียบกับตัวแบตปกติที่อยู่ในเครื่องจะหนักไม่เกิน 50 กรัม  ถ้าเราพกแบตอีกก้อนแทน ก็จะช่วยลดน้ำหนักไปได้พอสมควรเลย  แต่วิธีนี้ก็จำกัดอยู่เฉพาะรุ่นที่สามารถถอดแบตได้เท่านั้นนะครับ  เช่น SAMSUNG รุ่นต่างๆ
แต่พอนึกครึ่มอยากลองพกแบตอีกก้อนดู  ก็จะพบว่า "ที่ชาร์จที่ไม่ได้รองรับการชาร์จแบตอีกก้อน"
วันนี้จะมาแนะนำอุปกรณ์ที่สามารถชาร์จได้ทั้งแบตและ มือถือ พร้อมๆกันได้ครับ  
"ที่ชาร์จแบต Universalของ Pisen" 
 

ตัวเครื่องจะใช้สปริงหนีบให้แบตแนบติดกับขั้วจ่ายไฟที่ปรับตำแหน่งได้ ระยะหนีบ 4.5-7.5cm  ทำให้รองรับขนาดแบตได้เกือบทุกรุ่นในตลาด
พร้อม USB output ที่จะจ่ายไฟชาร์จ 1000 mA ซึ่งเป็นมาตรฐานการชาร์จของsmart phone ส่วนใหญ่ในปัจจุบัน
ชาร์จแบตกล้อง digital ก็ได้ (ต้องเป็นแบต 3.7 V เท่านั้น)
 
มีขาปล๊๊กพับเก็บได้  ไม่เกะกะ

ก็เป็นอีกตัวเลือกนึงสำหรับคนที่ไม่อยากพกแบตสำรองหนักๆนะครับ   ถ้าใครสนใจสั่งซื้อ  ลองเข้าไปดูตรงนี้นะครับ 
สินค้า : ที่ชาร์จแบตUniversalของ Pisen 
credit
www.judpai.in.th
www.facebook.com/judpaigadget

----------

